# Need a vfm laptop



## billubakra (Apr 6, 2022)

*1) What is your budget? *(INR or USD) 50-60k max


*2) What size & weight consideration (if any) would you prefer? *15.6" with numlock keys
*

3) What are the primary tasks you will be performing with this notebook? *Office work mainly including web surfing+different apps. Maybe an hour or two gaming max a month & maybe some light video editing in the future. GPU, CPU won't be used to the max but maybe in the future.

*5) Any typical configuration in your mind you're eying for ? *128gb ssd/nvme, 1tb hdd, 8gb ram*, *1080p display, white backlit light (not into rgb and stuff) and a button to turn on/off airplane mode*


4) Are there any brands that you prefer or any you really don't like?*
Any laptop which is easier to open by a user to clean or upgrade ofcourse with a decent after sales support.


*6) Anything else you would like to say?*


Even a 1080p display will suffice, maybe something like amoled (I know not possible). The bezels should be minimum.
Best gpu, battery backup and screen in this budget
If the same has adp alongside warranty then great. Also ready to pay for adp if its cheap
If the laptop comes with a preinstalled windows then fine, if it is with no OS then great only if its cheaper.
The most important thing, it should be easy to clean/update by the user. I mean some brands make it too hard to open the laptop and clean or update it.
Things mentioned in point 5

@whitestar_999 @TheSloth @omega44-xt @SaiyanGoku


----------



## whitestar_999 (Apr 7, 2022)

*www.amazon.in/ASUS-VivoBook-15-6-inch-Integrated-KM513UA-BQ711TS/dp/B096W2CJYV/
4gb fixed ram+4gb ram stick so if want to upgrade to more ram in future then will have to take out the existing 4gb ram & obviously there will be no possibility if using dual channel ram but that is also not required for a typical user.

*www.amazon.in/gp/customer-reviews/R29HJ725Y9G8DL/ref=cm_cr_othr_d_rvw_ttl?ie=UTF8&ASIN=B096W2CJYV
*www.amazon.in/gp/customer-reviews/R30YRNB6L8AB7/ref=cm_cr_othr_d_rvw_ttl?ie=UTF8&ASIN=B096W2CJYV

*www.amazon.in/Acer-AV15-51-5155-i5-1155G7-Materials-Fingerprint/dp/B09MLQPYBF/

*www.amazon.in/ASUS-VivoBook-i3-1115G4-Integrated-K513EA-L313WS/dp/B09LJ4GLQY/same ram limitation as above asus model.


----------



## omega44-xt (Apr 7, 2022)

If you are into gaming, I will highly recommend increasing your budget to 70k for an RTX 3050 laptop as 3050 is like 30% faster than 1650, which is a big jump. 

Search for Acer Nitro 5 with R5 5600H + 3050 for under 70k or this Lenovo is another option:
*www.amazon.in/Lenovo-Ideapad-250Nits-Windows-82K201RRIN/dp/B09SKTLDK1
Will need another RAM stick to unlock full performance.

Some benchmarks for rough idea:


----------



## viv30911 (Apr 7, 2022)

Going by your budget of max 60k as a hard stop.

I see 2 options (leaning towards HP due to refresh rate and WLED-Backlit IPS Anti-glare display)
Lenovo Ideapad Gaming 3 Ryzen 5 Hexa Core 5600H - (8 GB/512 GB SSD/Windows 11 Home/4 GB Graphics/NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1650/120 Hz) 15ACH6| 15ACH6D1| IdeaPad Gaming3 15ACH6D1 Gaming Laptop 

HP Pavilion Ryzen 5 Hexa Core 5600H - (8 GB/512 GB SSD/Windows 11 Home/4 GB Graphics/NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1650/144 Hz) 15-ec2004AX Gaming Laptop (15.6 inch, Shadow Black, 1.98 kg)

For the budget I think GTX 1650 should suffice for most requirements? It's not the best but it's decent

Oled options in this price range come from ASUS, but the configs I see are with radeon graphics
ASUS VivoBook K15 OLED (2021) Ryzen 5 Hexa Core 5500U - (8 GB/1 TB HDD/256 GB SSD/Windows 11 Home) KM513UA-L502WS Thin and Light Laptop (15.6 inch, Indie Black, 1.80 kg, With MS Office) 

If you want the top tier graphics card config then I would recommend @omega44-xt 's recommendation config.


----------



## billubakra (Apr 7, 2022)

whitestar_999 said:


> *www.amazon.in/ASUS-VivoBook-15-6-inch-Integrated-KM513UA-BQ711TS/dp/B096W2CJYV/
> 4gb fixed ram+4gb ram stick so if want to upgrade to more ram in future then will have to take out the existing 4gb ram & obviously there will be no possibility if using dual channel ram but that is also not required for a typical user.
> 
> *www.amazon.in/gp/customer-reviews/R29HJ725Y9G8DL/ref=cm_cr_othr_d_rvw_ttl?ie=UTF8&ASIN=B096W2CJYV
> ...


Hi Bro,

Both models are a big no because-

1. Backlit keyboard not visible properly so a big no for me.
2. Max Ram supported is 12gb, 4 fixed so max that can be attached is 8gb. I know this is okay but who knows about the future.
3. Don't really need a fingerprint.
4. The second one is good but it has no gpu

Any other models that you can recommend?


----------



## billubakra (Apr 7, 2022)

omega44-xt said:


> If you are into gaming, I will highly recommend increasing your budget to 70k for an RTX 3050 laptop as 3050 is like 30% faster than 1650, which is a big jump.
> 
> Search for Acer Nitro 5 with R5 5600H + 3050 for under 70k or this Lenovo is another option:
> *www.amazon.in/Lenovo-Ideapad-250Nits-Windows-82K201RRIN/dp/B09SKTLDK1
> ...


Bro gaming will be max once a month for 2 hours max. Video editing will be very light and for the same duration in a month. Please check the next post where I have tagged you.


----------



## billubakra (Apr 7, 2022)

viv30911 said:


> Going by your budget of max 60k as a hard stop.
> 
> I see 2 options (leaning towards HP due to refresh rate and WLED-Backlit IPS Anti-glare display)
> Lenovo Ideapad Gaming 3 Ryzen 5 Hexa Core 5600H - (8 GB/512 GB SSD/Windows 11 Home/4 GB Graphics/NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1650/120 Hz) 15ACH6| 15ACH6D1| IdeaPad Gaming3 15ACH6D1 Gaming Laptop
> ...


Bro gaming will be max once a month for 2 hours max. Video editing will be very light and for the same duration in a month. Please check the next post where I have tagged you.


----------



## billubakra (Apr 7, 2022)

@whitestar_999 @omega44-xt @viv30911

My current laptop has Intel-Core i5 6200U CPU @2.30GHZ and a Nvidia 940M GPU. It is more than enough for my usage. I don't game like I used to do years ago. But yeah few hours of GTA, Mafia makes me forget the world in a month or two. I am really not interested in the new games. About the video editing, I am still learning the same and I won't do heavy video editing on this machine. The current laptop can also handle basic level video editing though. So, I would love a power efficient CPU like this U series preferably from Intel but Amd would also do and whatever GPU that I could get in this budget.

Now coming to the laptops suggested by you all, none of that has a hdd. This laptop Amazon.in comes with an Intel processor too. And the Ideapad available in the market has 240gb ssd+1tb hdd. I am not able to find that model anywhere. online The design of this laptop has curves kinda design on the sides, I am looking for a simple shaped one.

I have no interest in touchpad, rgb etc. just need the following features in the laptop-


Even a 1080p display will suffice, maybe something like amoled (I know not possible), oled by Asus is good but it lacks other things. The bezels should be minimum. The screen should not be weird from the sides like the Lenovo one posted above
Best gpu, battery backup in this budget
If the same has adp alongside warranty then great. Also ready to pay for adp if its cheap. Lenovo is giving free 1 year adp+1 year onsite warranty
The most important thing, it should be easy to clean/update by the user. I mean some brands make it too hard to open the laptop and clean or update it. A laptop by hp is recommended above, personal experience they are the hardest to open up+their support sucks. I can live with the wost customer support ever but the opening up of the laptop should be easy. Also some brands solder the back side with the mobo so even for a simple ssd upgrade, one will have to reach out to the service center
The backlit keyboard should have white lights and it should be easily viewable


----------



## omega44-xt (Apr 8, 2022)

Few points:

Gaming laptops are usually the easiest to open & maintain. Acer has warranty void sticker though.
Ryzen 5000 has better battery life than Intel 11th gen for same specs
Just buy an extended warranty & ADP as required, Lenovo has 1 year ADP, Acer doesn't
Most multimedia laptops have just an M.2 slot + soldered RAM, so nothing to upgrade there.
That Ideapad Gaming 3 looks professional enough, Nitro 5 has red backlight KB but upgradability is better on Nitro 5 with 2 full size M.2 slots + 2.5" HDD slot from what I know. Ideapad Gaming 3 has a full M.2 slot & a small 2242 SSD slot apparently along with 2.5" slot. Might have to remove the full-size SSD to use HDD here, so Nitro 5 is easily the best for upgradeability.

**m.media-amazon.com/images/I/810uId7lHiL.jpg*


Nitro 5:


----------



## billubakra (Apr 8, 2022)

omega44-xt said:


> Few points:
> 
> Gaming laptops are usually the easiest to open & maintain. Acer has warranty void sticker though.
> Ryzen 5000 has better battery life than Intel 11th gen for same specs
> ...


Thanks brother. The images that you have posted, does it need to open the locks of the front part where they keyboard is, via a debit or credit card to open the back?

Can you share the links of the laptops that you are suggesting? I am only able to find the one with a ssd and not with a hdd.

This is the laptop which someone bought a couple of months back Lenovo IdeaPad Gaming 3 15IMH05 81Y4017TIN Gaming Laptop (10th Gen Core i5/ 8GB/ 1TB 256GB SSD/ Win10 Home/ 4GB Graph) There are similar models by Lenovo minus the hdd and I am only able to find them online. Last time I checked this model was 5k expensive than the market price. This model has a twin with the ryzen processor also. As per the person who is using it, this model only has blue backlit keyboard light and the color cannot be changed.
This model is not my final choice but just asking if this is worth the money

1. Is this model easily up gradable/easy to open etc.?
2. Is the ssd used, 2.5" one?
3. Is the 1650 4gb nvidia gpu good? I know a pc gpu cannot be compared with a laptop gpu but how does this 1650 4gb gpu fare against 1060 6gb gpu?
4. It has intel i5 cpu but is it u or h or some other model?
5. From where to buy this specific model? I am looking to exchange a old laptop so looking to buy online. It will be expensive buying online but still.

Please suggest some similar/better model than this one?
If the price is lesser and if it has all or most of the features needed as per point 6 in the original post, then I can live with some lower end gpu too.

Tagging @whitestar_999 @viv30911 also


----------



## omega44-xt (Apr 8, 2022)

billubakra said:


> Thanks brother. The images that you have posted, does it need to open the locks of the front part where they keyboard is, via a debit or credit card to open the back?
> 
> Can you share the links of the laptops that you are suggesting? I am only able to find the one with a ssd and not with a hdd.
> 
> ...


1. Yes, refer previous point that gaming laptops are usually easiest to open. Might have to use a card though, most have some plastic locks
2. Pic shows 2282 M.2, from the 5600H + 3050 model
3. Check Jarrod's benchmark pic attached earlier. For reference, RTX 3050 comes close to desktop 1060 6GB.
4. Just read specs, should be H
5. Dude, you yourself put the link:
*www.amazon.in/Lenovo-Ideapad-250Nits-Windows-82K201RRIN/dp/B09SKTLDK1

Acer Nitro 5 which is better IMO as mentioned earlier:
acer Nitro Ryzen 5 Hexa Core 5600H - (8 GB/1 TB HDD/256 GB SSD/Windows 10 Home/4 GB Graphics/NVIDIA GeForce RTX 3050/144 Hz) AN515-45/AN515-45-R7Z1 Gaming Laptop Rs.99999  Price in India - Buy acer Nitro Ryzen 5 Hexa Core 5600H - (8 GB/1 TB HDD/256 GB SSD/Windows 10 Home/4 GB Graphics/NVIDIA GeForce RTX 3050/144 Hz) AN515-45/AN515-45-R7Z1 Gaming Laptop Black Online - acer : Flipkart.com
Check locally for 5600H + 3050 model or even i5 11400H model is fine, but Ryzen will provide better battery life. I have seen both models for 68-70k.


----------



## pkkumarcool (Apr 9, 2022)

omega44-xt said:


> Few points:
> 
> Gaming laptops are usually the easiest to open & maintain. Acer has warranty void sticker though.
> Ryzen 5000 has better battery life than Intel 11th gen for same specs
> ...


have you bought this laptop? @omega44-xt


----------



## billubakra (Apr 9, 2022)

omega44-xt said:


> 1. Yes, refer previous point that gaming laptops are usually easiest to open. Might have to use a card though, most have some plastic locks
> 2. Pic shows 2282 M.2, from the 5600H + 3050 model
> 3. Check Jarrod's benchmark pic attached earlier. For reference, RTX 3050 comes close to desktop 1060 6GB.
> 4. Just read specs, should be H
> ...


Thanks you brother.
2. So it 2.5" inch?
4. Is there a laptop with the U series processor? The U series processors that I have used in the laptops so far have been great, in terms of battery life+heating
5. Bro only 1 seller and his ratings suck, any other alternative of buying the same online?

This model is not from a reputed seller but idk why they are not providing a hdd too
*www.amazon.in/Lenovo-Ideapad-Windows-Refresh-82K200X6IN
This laptop seems good too but hp laptops are not easy to upgrade, their card locks are the worst and this one has no hdd
*www.amazon.in/HP-Graphics-Flicker-Display-16-e0075AX/dp/B098QB1TPX
Bhai the acer one is not deliverable to the pincode. The budget of this particular model is also above my budget. Yes the laptops will be cheaper in local market but I want to exchange an old dell or hp laptop. It is very hard to sell laptops, olx is full of scammers and local shops won't provide decent rates. I really need the laptop asap just not able to find the one so far. Help out brother bro.


Tagging more comrades @SaiyanGoku @bssunilreddy


----------



## omega44-xt (Apr 10, 2022)

Just do some research on your own & see what works for you. @billubakra 



pkkumarcool said:


> have you bought this laptop? @omega44-xt


No


----------



## bssunilreddy (Apr 10, 2022)

HP Pavilion Ryzen 5 Hexa Core 5600H - (8 GB/512 GB SSD/Windows 11 Home/4 GB Graphics/NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1650/144 Hz) 15-ec2004AX Gaming Laptop Rs.70172  Price in India - Buy HP Pavilion Ryzen 5 Hexa Core 5600H - (8 GB/512 GB SSD/Windows 11 Home/4 GB Graphics/NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1650/144 Hz) 15-ec2004AX Gaming Laptop Shadow Black Online - HP : Flipkart.com

OR

Lenovo IdeaPad Gaming 3 Core i5 11th Gen - (8 GB/512 GB SSD/Windows 10 Home/4 GB Graphics/NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1650) 15IHU6 Gaming Laptop Rs.93690  Price in India - Buy Lenovo IdeaPad Gaming 3 Core i5 11th Gen - (8 GB/512 GB SSD/Windows 10 Home/4 GB Graphics/NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1650) 15IHU6 Gaming Laptop Shadow Black Online - Lenovo : Flipkart.com


----------



## viv30911 (Apr 10, 2022)

Would not recommend going with U prefix processors
Check the legend of each prefix here
*www.howtogeek.com/223020/what-are-the-meanings-of-intel-processor-suffixes/
About the rest I can't say it better than omega has advised.

As a rule of thumb when I lock in on a laptop to purchase, I check youtube for RAM, SSD upgrade videos.
They clear out most of the doubts.

Also I've not faced issues with warranty with regards to HP, just don't take the onsite warranty. The normal walk in warranty works for me.
I have noticed recently with dell and HP they will waste your time to avoid sending an onsite engineer to fix things.


----------



## billubakra (Apr 10, 2022)

omega44-xt said:


> Just do some research on your own & see what works for you. @billubakra
> 
> 
> No


Brother I am trying but not able to zero in on a laptop. I was in the market for about 2 hours today. Visited many major laptop brands showroom. None of them had the hdd+ssd combo, just ssd models everywhere. I am ready to give up on many features needed but can't give up on the hdd+ssd combo but just couldn't find a same laptop anywhere.
P.S. HP and Dell's i5 laptops with 1650 gpu and 500 gb ssd cost like above 65k+


----------



## billubakra (Apr 10, 2022)

bssunilreddy said:


> HP Pavilion Ryzen 5 Hexa Core 5600H - (8 GB/512 GB SSD/Windows 11 Home/4 GB Graphics/NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1650/144 Hz) 15-ec2004AX Gaming Laptop Rs.70172  Price in India - Buy HP Pavilion Ryzen 5 Hexa Core 5600H - (8 GB/512 GB SSD/Windows 11 Home/4 GB Graphics/NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1650/144 Hz) 15-ec2004AX Gaming Laptop Shadow Black Online - HP : Flipkart.com
> 
> OR
> 
> Lenovo IdeaPad Gaming 3 Core i5 11th Gen - (8 GB/512 GB SSD/Windows 10 Home/4 GB Graphics/NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1650) 15IHU6 Gaming Laptop Rs.93690  Price in India - Buy Lenovo IdeaPad Gaming 3 Core i5 11th Gen - (8 GB/512 GB SSD/Windows 10 Home/4 GB Graphics/NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1650) 15IHU6 Gaming Laptop Shadow Black Online - Lenovo : Flipkart.com


Brother I almost finalized the lenovo one that you have posted but the hdd+ssd one, this exact model

*www.smartprix.com/laptops/lenovo-ideapad-gaming-3-15imh05-81y4017tin-ppd1cs2lajph
but I am not able to find this model from a reputed seller online. In the local market none of the Lenovo showrooms have this model anymore. They have the ssd only model with the same specifications. I want a laptop with hdd+ssd combo.

Also visited the HP showroom today, their models only come with a ssd and not with a ssd+hdd combo plus had a word with their engineer all HP laptops have card locks which makes them hard to open and not very user friendly when it comes to upgrading them.


----------



## billubakra (Apr 10, 2022)

viv30911 said:


> Would not recommend going with U prefix processors
> Check the legend of each prefix here
> *www.howtogeek.com/223020/what-are-the-meanings-of-intel-processor-suffixes/
> About the rest I can't say it better than omega has advised.
> ...


Hi,
The only reason I wanted a U series processor is because it has served me well in the past and since I won't be gaming much so the gpu won't be used to its max. So, having a U series processor will help with the battery life also.

Have checked tons of videos before making a thread here. I am just not able to find a laptop with hdd+ssd combo anywhere


----------



## viv30911 (Apr 10, 2022)

Does


billubakra said:


> Brother I am trying but not able to zero in on a laptop. I was in the market for about 2 hours today. Visited many major laptop brands showroom. None of them had the hdd+ssd combo, just ssd models everywhere. I am ready to give up on many features needed but can't give up on the hdd+ssd combo but just couldn't find a same laptop anywhere.
> P.S. HP and Dell's i5 laptops with 1650 gpu and 500 gb ssd cost like above 65k+


Doesn't the ASUS vivobook come with
HDD+ssd combo? along with Oled display

The Ryzen 5500U is on a weaker side but is still a hexa core processor, which features are you missing out.
*www.amd.com/en/products/apu/amd-ryzen-5-5500u


----------



## whitestar_999 (Apr 10, 2022)

billubakra said:


> I am ready to give up on many features needed but can't give up on the hdd+ssd combo


That's like saying I am ready to give up on fuel saving/engine efficiency if the car does not come in my favourite shade of grey. Nowadays many laptops come with 512gb ssd/option to upgrade to 512gb ssd at the time of purchase. Why do you need a hdd in laptop unless you are always going to need 1 TB of data stored with you all the time?


----------



## billubakra (Apr 10, 2022)

viv30911 said:


> Does
> 
> Doesn't the ASUS vivobook come with
> HDD+ssd combo? along with Oled display
> ...


This is my second choice after that Lenovo one
*www.flipkart.com/asus-vivobook-k15...aptop/p/itmbe79f1096e453?pid=COMG87FFPDWUZAKEThe issue for me is that by design the lid will touch the table to lift up the keyboard (don't know what is that called exactly) I have had bad experiences with laptops like this so avoiding it otherwise this one is great.

I just wish that this was being sold by a reputed seller *www.amazon.in/Lenovo-Ideapad-250Nits-Windows-82K201RRIN/dp/B09SKTLDK1

or that the price of this one was a little less acer Nitro Ryzen 5 Hexa Core 5600H - (8 GB/1 TB HDD/256 GB SSD/Windows 10 Home/4 GB Graphics/NVIDIA GeForce RTX 3050/144 Hz) AN515-45/AN515-45-R7Z1 Gaming Laptop Rs.99999  Price in India - Buy acer Nitro Ryzen 5 Hexa Core 5600H - (8 GB/1 TB HDD/256 GB SSD/Windows 10 Home/4 GB Graphics/NVIDIA GeForce RTX 3050/144 Hz) AN515-45/AN515-45-R7Z1 Gaming Laptop Black Online - acer : Flipkart.com


----------



## billubakra (Apr 10, 2022)

whitestar_999 said:


> That's like saying I am ready to give up on fuel saving/engine efficiency if the car does not come in my favourite shade of grey. Nowadays many laptops come with 512gb ssd/option to upgrade to 512gb ssd at the time of purchase. Why do you need a hdd in laptop unless you are always going to need 1 TB of data stored with you all the time?


This bro
_you are always going to need 1 TB of data stored with you all the time_

Please check this post
*geek.digit.in/community/threads/need-a-vfm-laptop.211117/post-2415782
Still confused as for me this is a big purchase


----------



## viv30911 (Apr 10, 2022)

billubakra said:


> This is my second choice after that Lenovo one
> *www.flipkart.com/asus-vivobook-k15...aptop/p/itmbe79f1096e453?pid=COMG87FFPDWUZAKEThe issue for me is that by design the lid will touch the table to lift up the keyboard (don't know what is that called exactly) I have had bad experiences with laptops like this so avoiding it otherwise this one is great.
> 
> I just wish that this was being sold by a reputed seller *www.amazon.in/Lenovo-Ideapad-250Nits-Windows-82K201RRIN/dp/B09SKTLDK1
> ...


I'm assuming you want the lenovo ideapad in the ssd+hdd combo?
You'll have to do this offline from the store.
For example: I'm from mumbai if I wanted such a custom combo I would go to lamington road and get it with the config I need, somehow they get all the parts in warranty.
I did this with one of my friends dell laptop and the new config reflected on the dell website


----------



## billubakra (Apr 11, 2022)

viv30911 said:


> I'm assuming you want the lenovo ideapad in the ssd+hdd combo?
> You'll have to do this offline from the store.
> For example: I'm from mumbai if I wanted such a custom combo I would go to lamington road and get it with the config I need, somehow they get all the parts in warranty.
> I did this with one of my friends dell laptop and the new config reflected on the dell website


Lenovo or Asus or any brand will do bro.
Brother yesterday I spent like 2 hours in the local market. Went to Lenovo, Hp, Dell, Acer and what not. None had a laptop with hdd+sdd. As per them this laptop has also gone oos Lenovo IdeaPad Gaming 3 15IMH05 81Y4017TIN Gaming Laptop (10th Gen Core i5/ 8GB/ 1TB 256GB SSD/ Win10 Home/ 4GB Graph)
So, this is why I am looking to purchase online


----------



## omega44-xt (Apr 11, 2022)

billubakra said:


> Brother I am trying but not able to zero in on a laptop. I was in the market for about 2 hours today. Visited many major laptop brands showroom. None of them had the hdd+ssd combo, just ssd models everywhere. I am ready to give up on many features needed but can't give up on the hdd+ssd combo but just couldn't find a same laptop anywhere.
> P.S. HP and Dell's i5 laptops with 1650 gpu and 500 gb ssd cost like above 65k+


Its easier & cheaper for manufacturers to have just SSD installed even if the laptop has HDD support. SSD are all the rage, I mean Win10 can't even run properly from HDD anymore, so most consumers will prefer a 512GB SSD instead of 1TB HDD + 128GB SSD (almost similar cost).


billubakra said:


> This is my second choice after that Lenovo one
> *www.flipkart.com/asus-vivobook-k15...aptop/p/itmbe79f1096e453?pid=COMG87FFPDWUZAKEThe issue for me is that by design the lid will touch the table to lift up the keyboard (don't know what is that called exactly) I have had bad experiences with laptops like this so avoiding it otherwise this one is great.
> 
> I just wish that this was being sold by a reputed seller *www.amazon.in/Lenovo-Ideapad-250Nits-Windows-82K201RRIN/dp/B09SKTLDK1
> ...


Get the Asus K15 & forget about playing any heavy game. R5 5500U has a decent iGPU, can play light games (like Valorant, FIFA 22, even AoE4 at minimum settings) & 4-5 year games pretty well.





I mean, if you are fine with 30fps gaming at 768p, maybe you will be fine. Apparently, it has expandable RAM, 4GB soldered + 4GB in the slot (change this to 8GB at least as the iGPU will block 2GB RAM to be used as VRAM).
*www.notebookcheck.net/Asus-VivoBoo...ess-that-doesn-t-break-the-bank.574420.0.html


----------



## whitestar_999 (Apr 11, 2022)

billubakra said:


> Please check this post


You can buy a cheap 480gb ssd & use it in an usb enclosure, total cost will be ~4k using some 10% card offer. ssd in usb enclosure is pretty much like a big pen drive but with better endurance.


----------



## billubakra (Apr 11, 2022)

omega44-xt said:


> Its easier & cheaper for manufacturers to have just SSD installed even if the laptop has HDD support. SSD are all the rage, I mean Win10 can't even run properly from HDD anymore, so most consumers will prefer a 512GB SSD instead of 1TB HDD + 128GB SSD (almost similar cost).
> 
> Get the Asus K15 & forget about playing any heavy game. R5 5500U has a decent iGPU, can play light games (like Valorant, FIFA 22, even AoE4 at minimum settings) & 4-5 year games pretty well.
> 
> ...


Bhai gaming and video editing will be very very less, like 2 to max 4 hours a month. Zeroed in on the following models- @viv30911

1. Was looking to buy this Lenovo IdeaPad Gaming 3 15IMH05 81Y4017TIN Gaming Laptop (10th Gen Core i5/ 8GB/ 1TB 256GB SSD/ Win10 Home/ 4GB Graph) but not available from any reputed seller.

2. Found the expensive Ryzen version Lenovo Ideapad Gaming 3 Ryzen 5 Hexa Core 4600H - (8 GB/1 TB HDD/256 GB SSD/Windows 10 Home/4 GB Graphics/NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1650/120 Hz) 15ARH05 Gaming Laptop Rs.85290  Price in India - Buy Lenovo Ideapad Gaming 3 Ryzen 5 Hexa Core 4600H - (8 GB/1 TB HDD/256 GB SSD/Windows 10 Home/4 GB Graphics/NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1650/120 Hz) 15ARH05 Gaming Laptop Onyx Black Online - Lenovo : Flipkart.com


Is it worth it?
2nd pic says 1 year adp also but lenovo customer support says that no adp if not purchased from their site.
The keys are in blue color and the backlit is also in blue color which is a big turn off  but I guess dil ko samjana padega
The ram in this one is not fixed/soldered, right?
Is it easy to upgrade/clean and does this model have card lock?

3. This is fine as no heavy games will be played ASUS VivoBook K15 OLED (2022) Ryzen 5 Hexa Core 5500U - (8 GB/1 TB HDD/256 GB SSD/Windows 11 Home) KM513UA-L502WS Thin and Light Laptop Rs.78990  Price in India - Buy ASUS VivoBook K15 OLED (2022) Ryzen 5 Hexa Core 5500U - (8 GB/1 TB HDD/256 GB SSD/Windows 11 Home) KM513UA-L502WS Thin and Light Laptop Indie Black Online - ASUS : Flipkart.com I just want the system to be future ready for office work with support for good old games like GTA V and Mafia series. The biggest con in this one is the hinge which lifts up the keyboard part. Have terrible terrible experiences with laptops like this. I can live with the soldered ram in this one but not with the hinge part lifting the keyboard.

4. A great laptop acer Nitro Ryzen 5 Hexa Core 5600H - (8 GB/1 TB HDD/256 GB SSD/Windows 10 Home/4 GB Graphics/NVIDIA GeForce RTX 3050/144 Hz) AN515-45/AN515-45-R7Z1 Gaming Laptop Rs.99999  Price in India - Buy acer Nitro Ryzen 5 Hexa Core 5600H - (8 GB/1 TB HDD/256 GB SSD/Windows 10 Home/4 GB Graphics/NVIDIA GeForce RTX 3050/144 Hz) AN515-45/AN515-45-R7Z1 Gaming Laptop Black Online - acer : Flipkart.com with even customizable colors for each key but outta budget 

Now coming to the biggest issue. I need to exchange one of the two old laptops that I have. Just today itself for a friend the flipkart guy came for the laptop exchange. He was exchanging his old dell laptop. The exchange value was 10400/- There was a small scratch on the side. First the flipkart guy rejected it, after many requests he decreased the exchange price to 6000/- My friend called the customer support, they said that the decision of the delivery person is final. He had to let go of the MSI laptop that he ordered because the scratch was not that much. Any heads up for this? Is Amazon more flexible in this process? Unable to find these models on Amazon 

A stupid question, if no games are played and these high end laptops are used for normal browsing etc. then the battery life will be fine considering that the gpu is not used, right? This will be the first time that I am not using a U series processor so asking. Intel's U series processors are dope when it comes to battery life.


----------



## omega44-xt (Apr 12, 2022)

R5 5500U will outperform quad-core i5, even 11th gen H ones (i5 10300H will be like 1.7k in R20). It will perform close to R5 4600H as well CPU wise (4600H scores about 3.2k in Cinebench R20).

I see the Nitro 5 as OOS for my PIN in BLR. Anyways, that will be my top pick as said earlier, worth the extra money if you will use dGPU. Else get a multimedia laptop with R5 5500U.


----------



## billubakra (Apr 13, 2022)

omega44-xt said:


> R5 5500U will outperform quad-core i5, even 11th gen H ones (i5 10300H will be like 1.7k in R20). It will perform close to R5 4600H as well CPU wise (4600H scores about 3.2k in Cinebench R20).
> 
> I see the Nitro 5 as OOS for my PIN in BLR. Anyways, that will be my top pick as said earlier, worth the extra money if you will use dGPU. Else get a multimedia laptop with R5 5500U.
> 
> View attachment 21427


Bro increased my budget for the Acer Ryzen 5 laptop as it is fitting all points except the price but it is oos everywhere. Is there a model close to this one available on Amazon or Flipkart?


----------



## omega44-xt (Apr 13, 2022)

billubakra said:


> Bro increased my budget for the Acer Ryzen 5 laptop as it is fitting all points except the price but it is oos everywhere. Is there a model close to this one available on Amazon or Flipkart?


Check locally


----------



## billubakra (Apr 14, 2022)

omega44-xt said:


> Check locally


Visited every major shop in the local city of different oem's, all had the only ssd models. They said that the hdd+ssd combo present online will vanish soon too. Ordered option 1 from Amazon the seller has not shipped, it seems that it will be cancelled. Now planning to order one from Flipkart but option 2 is oos for my pincode. 3 is a big no due to lift up design. Option 4 is there but super confused as the price is on the higher side, the major thing is that those high specs will never be used.
There is no ssd+hdd along with atleast 1650 gtx option till 60k?


----------



## omega44-xt (Apr 14, 2022)

You can add a 2.5" HDD on your own, as simple as that. Check some videos. Nitro 5 3050 model has been going out of stock fast. With new gen CPUs, it will take few months for price to stabilize, but who knows what will happen.

Acer service centre charges 500 for these tasks.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Apr 15, 2022)

omega44-xt said:


> You can add a 2.5" HDD on your own, as simple as that. Check some videos. Nitro 5 3050 model has been going out of stock fast. With new gen CPUs, it will take few months for price to stabilize, but who knows what will happen.
> 
> Acer service centre charges 500 for these tasks.


Never tinker with an acer laptop within warranty because they put stickers everywhere in such a manner that even opening the screws will result in some sticker being torn & result in void warranty.


----------



## omega44-xt (Apr 15, 2022)

I should have been more clear & mentioned something like adding it later. But yes, for my friends' service centre charged just 500. For 1 friend, the shop was the one who was managing the service centre & they didn't charge him anything extra for adding RAM as he bought the laptop from them (bought RAM online though).


----------



## whitestar_999 (Apr 16, 2022)

omega44-xt said:


> I should have been more clear & mentioned something like adding it later. But yes, for my friends' service centre charged just 500. For 1 friend, the shop was the one who was managing the service centre & they didn't charge him anything extra for adding RAM as he bought the laptop from them (bought RAM online though).


Was it a tier-1 city or tier-2 as 500 charge seems a bit low?


----------



## billubakra (Apr 16, 2022)

whitestar_999 said:


> Was it a tier-1 city or tier-2 as 500 charge seems a bit low?


True. Here hp service centre charges 1500 plus gst just for inspecting the laptop. Home visit charges are 3.5k plus gst. And they provide a bill for this amount too.


----------



## billubakra (Apr 16, 2022)

whitestar_999 said:


> Never tinker with an acer laptop within warranty because they put stickers everywhere in such a manner that even opening the screws will result in some sticker being torn & result in void warranty.


How is Lenovo in this regard?


----------



## omega44-xt (Apr 16, 2022)

whitestar_999 said:


> Was it a tier-1 city or tier-2 as 500 charge seems a bit low?


Tier 2. 500 was charged for just adding RAM. It was in late 2019 though. 2nd friend bought Predator in 2021, no charge for him because he bought locally.


----------



## omega44-xt (Apr 16, 2022)

billubakra said:


> How is Lenovo in this regard?


Only MSI & Acer have warranty void sticker here from what I know. That extra 500 is worth it considering the good value of Acer laptops.


----------



## billubakra (Apr 24, 2022)

@omega44-xt How much is the performance difference between these two laptops
*www.flipkart.com/lenovo-ideapad-ga...-bb8c-6ecaf7ca523f.COMG36BSYCJQMNSW&_appId=CLvs
*www.flipkart.com/lenovo-ideapad-ga...-bdfa-7654308aa315.COMG8ZHDWJXZRHBW&_appId=CL
The second laptop does not have a preinstalled hdd though.

Is it true that AMD laptops have less resale value as compared to the intel one's?

Need another laptop for someone, same specifications as from the original post minus the gpu, require the same for day to day office work. Any recommendations?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Apr 24, 2022)

billubakra said:


> Is it true that AMD laptops have less resale value as compared to the intel one's?


Depends on who is buying.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Apr 24, 2022)

HP Victus


----------



## omega44-xt (Apr 24, 2022)

billubakra said:


> @omega44-xt How much is the performance difference between these two laptops
> *www.flipkart.com/lenovo-ideapad-ga...-bb8c-6ecaf7ca523f.COMG36BSYCJQMNSW&_appId=CLvs
> *www.flipkart.com/lenovo-ideapad-ga...-bdfa-7654308aa315.COMG8ZHDWJXZRHBW&_appId=CL
> The second laptop does not have a preinstalled hdd though.
> ...


Get first & be done with it. Not a noticeable difference in gaming performance as GPU is weak. Surely 5600H is a better CPU.

For Intel 11th gen vs AMD Ryzen 5000, I will any day prefer Ryzen for better battery life (provided rest are same). Some don't trust Ryzen, so their loss. In general laptops lose value fast.

Ultrabook at 62k:
*www.amazon.in/dp/B098NNGNVC/

Cheaper option under 50k:
Amazon.in


----------



## billubakra (May 5, 2022)

omega44-xt said:


> Get first & be done with it. Not a noticeable difference in gaming performance as GPU is weak. Surely 5600H is a better CPU.
> 
> For Intel 11th gen vs AMD Ryzen 5000, I will any day prefer Ryzen for better battery life (provided rest are same). Some don't trust Ryzen, so their loss. In general laptops lose value fast.
> 
> ...


Ordered this Lenovo Ideapad Gaming 3 Ryzen 5 Hexa Core 5600H - (8 GB/512 GB SSD/Windows 11 Home/4 GB Graphics/NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1650/120 Hz) 15ACH6| 15ACH6D1| IdeaPad Gaming3 15ACH6D1 Gaming Laptop Rs.89490  Price in India - Buy Lenovo Ideapad Gaming 3 Ryzen 5 Hexa Core 5600H - (8 GB/512 GB SSD/Windows 11 Home/4 GB Graphics/NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1650/120 Hz) 15ACH6| 15ACH6D1| IdeaPad Gaming3 15ACH6D1 Gaming Laptop Shadow Black Online - Lenovo : Flipkart.com  for 52.5k. The flipkart exchange guy said that 4000 will be reduced from the exchange price of 7000 for a scratch. His diagnostic app showed that everything is ok. Anyways I refused to accept it. Now my last option is to try to exchange from Amazon. Both the models shared by you in the last post don't have the numlock key, it is very much needed. Any laptop with numlock keys in this range? Found these which are alteast from an official seller, please let me know if there are other laptops from good sellers too. I am now okay with atleast 1tb ssd or nvme instead of hdd. If not possible then willing to add an additional 512gb m.2 ssd myself if the laptop is easy to open and if it does not void the warranty

*www.amazon.in/Lenovo-IdeaPad-15-6-inch-Windows-81Y4017UIN
*www.amazon.in/Lenovo-Ideapad-Windows-Refresh-82K200X6IN
*www.amazon.in/dp/B08GG8WCW7
*www.amazon.in/MSI-i5-10300H-IPS-Level-Windows-10SC-095IN/dp/B09BRCKLLR/
*www.amazon.in/HP-RX5500M-Graphics-Flicker-16-e0162AX/dp/B098QBT5KT
*www.amazon.in/dp/B09MF8KMRW
Have heard horror stories about MSI's customer support. HP will be my last choice for the type of cs that they have. Hope that Lenovo is good.


----------

